# On est dans la merz !!!!



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Accueil et prudence doivent être les 2 mamelles d'un forum bien tenu surtout quand la plupart de ses membres ne sont pas des saints !!!!

Depuis quelques mois, je constate de visu et même avec les yeux, que notre cher Bar tant aimé devient le tripot de la MGZ qui, probablement pour se débarrasser de ses brebis galeuses, nous envoie  des gamerz hagards, éblouis par les néons roses de notre enseigne !!!!

Ces gamerz au rabais (bas de gamerz, bien entendu !), viennent jusque sous nos yeux étrangler nos femmes et nos compagnes ..... euh ! je m'égare ... ça c'est autre chose, mais c'est l'émotion de voir notre parquet ciré foulé par leurs rangers dégoulinantes de tripes et autres joyeusetés...

Non contents de squatter le haut du classement des coups de boules grâce à des pratiques honteuses et répréhensibles, ils n'arrêtent pas de crier et de courir dans les couloirs et ne relèvent pas la planche des toilettes quand ils vont faire pipi !!!  

Certains vont même jusqu'à poster des vidéos à la limite de la bienséance ... 

Et que vois-je ce matin ???? hein ! que vois-je ???? Un thread (oui, vous avez bien lu : un thread entier de la tête au pieds) consacré à DOOM ....    ... horreur et putréfaction nauséabonde ...  

Si ça continue, va falloir échanger nos claviers contre des joysticks pour pouvoir les concurrencer.....

Sans compter que nos posteuses, éblouies par leurs muscles saillants et leurs combinaisons moulantes n'ont plus d'yeux que pour eux !!!  

Alors, je dis : ASSEZ !!!

Mobilisons-nous ! Instaurons un numerus clausus dans le Bar en nous réservant le droit d'y accueillir qui on veut et de renvoyer à la cave ceux qui ne respectent pas les règles de l'endroit, à savoir élégance, courtoisie et bienséance...!!!

Notre slogan : UN gamerz ... ça va ! DIX gamerz et c'est la merz !!!  

Merci de bien vouloir m'apporter votre soutien (tailles au-delà de 85B appréciée !!!)

Together we'll win !!!!!!!!!

ps : pour vos soutiens ... petits paquets discrets siouplait !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mad'doc (17 Août 2004)

Tu cherches à te faire des amis ???


----------



## woulf (17 Août 2004)

mon bigounet, 

je te verrai bien en modo impitoyable, à pourfendre tout pseudo avec des crochets au début (oui, les trucs infaisables à moins d'avoir treize doigts sur le clavier) et avec des morceaux de MGZ dedans  :love: 

Donc: zebig modo !


----------



## anntraxh (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter que nos posteuses, éblouies par leurs muscles saillants et leurs combinaisons moulantes n'ont plus d'yeux que pour eux !!!



ah ben oui, y'a pas photo hein ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherches à te faire des amis ???


Non, mais, suite à une déconvenue amoureuse, j'avais décidé de me suicider cet après-midi !!!!! Alors, autant le faire dans la joie et la bonne humeur et laisser travailler les pros !!!!
     :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Cher monsieur Zebig,

Vous n'etes pas sans connaitre le respect que j'ai pour vous, ainsi que celui pour les gens du bar.
 Je n'ai jamais cessé de tout faire pour rentrer dans le moule (j'ai bien dit LE supermoquette) sans pour autant renier ma personalité. Ne jamais faire de vague inutilement, sans pour autant fermer ma gueule lorsqu'un truc me convient pas.

 Face au probleme que vous soulevez, je note 3 soucis en realité :

 1- La jalousie de ne pouvoir jouer, d'avoir les muscles saillant, les reflexes, la faculté et la vitesse d'analyse du gamerz. Tu te fais vieux, et je comprend que tu puisses être frustré de ne plus avoir les activités des jeunes d'aujourd'hui. 

 2- Tu m'en veux de t'avoir doublé au classement coup de boule. Et ca tu m'en a toujours voulu. Je passerais sous silence les nombres de messages privés (que tu esperais anonyme, mais la mauvaise utilisation de ton ordinateur t'as clairement trahie) d'insultes que tu as pu m'envoyer depuis. Je passe aussi les basd coup de boules pour essayer de me faire choir de cette 1ere place acquise a la force de l'isight et du bon esprit.

 3- Dès que j'ai vu ce sujet a propos de Doom, tu noteras que j'ai fait part de ma surprise quand a voir un sujet de se contenu dans le bar. J'ai aussi envoyé, tout a l'heure il y a environ 1h, une requete auprès du ministère des affaires etrangères du Bar afin que ce sujet soit extradé vers la MGZ.

 Je fais tout cher monsieur pour que le conflit n'ai pas lieu. Mais je note l'aggressivité contenu dans vos propos a l'encontre de la MGZ (appelé injustement Cave de macgé) ainsi que tout la haine envers ma personne.

 Je n'hesiterais pas, monsieur, a porter plainte pour harcelement sexuel, si cela devait se reproduire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ah ben oui, y'a pas photo hein ...



Anne ! une seule chose :   

ps : voyez que j'avais raison hein !!!!!!!!!!!   

Arrghhh !!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Thebig ? Ca t'ennui si je déplace ce sujet dans la MGZ ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi envoyé, tout a l'heure il y a environ 1h, une requete auprès du ministère des affaires etrangères du Bar afin que ce sujet soit extradé vers la MGZ.



Des tractations sont en cours : nous libèrerons Doom si vous prenez Thebig en otage quelques jours pour un stage WoW 

A prendre ou à laisser


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Thebig ? Ca t'ennui si je déplace ce sujet dans la MGZ ?


       
...petit salopard Finn !!!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Donc: zebig modo !



Meme pas dans tes rêves érotiques  :rateau:


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ces gamerz au rabais (bas de gamerz, bien entendu !), viennent jusque sous nos yeux étrangler *nos femmes et nos compagnes* ..... euh ! je m'égare ...


  J'aime cette mentalité ! 

  Beaucoup confondent les femmes et les compagnes, aussi un peu de logique biglebowskyienne s'impose :




Toutes ses compagnes sont des femmes.
Toutes ses femmes ne sont pas ses compagnes.
J'ai renoncé à la polygamie il y a bien longtemps...mais ça rappelle de bons souvenirs


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Des tractations sont en cours : nous libèrerons Doom si vous prenez Thebig en otage quelques jours pour un stage WoW
> 
> A prendre ou à laisser


 Est ce qu'un stage commando UT2004 pour Zebig encadré par mes soins suffirait ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

En fait, mon thread, c'est une sorte de lettre d'amour à l'envers !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 
ps : faut vraiment que je m'en sorte cette fois-ci !!!! :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Trop tard Zebig, la machine judiciaire est lancée

 J'ai meme prevenu la maréchaussée a propos de ton 1er post pour insulte a mgzien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Est ce qu'un stage commando UT2004 pour Zebig encadré par mes soins suffirait ?


Euh ! si c'est l'UT français ... très peu pour moi ! 
Par contre, pour l'UT russe, je suis partant !!!!!!!
    :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Je vois qu'il fait de la resistance, ca sera Stage FragOps alors

 Chausse les rangers, ca va envoyer le paté la


----------



## woulf (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'il fait de la resistance, ca sera Stage FragOps alors
> 
> Chausse les rangers, ca va envoyer le paté la



à mon avis, wolfeinstein 3D serait mieux indiqué, en plus il deviendra vite fou à prendre tous les murs de briques pour le même et à tourner en rond.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Et pourquoi pas Counter Strike hein ? bande de nases !!!!! ...  ... tiens ! on rigole plus là !!!!! Arffff !!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Est ce qu'un stage commando UT2004 pour Zebig encadré par mes soins suffirait ?



Dis tout de suite que tu veux nous le tuer


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'il fait de la resistance, ca sera Stage FragOps alors
> 
> Chausse les rangers, ca va envoyer le paté la


On l'emmène de force à la MacLan 9 ?  


PS : TheBig ... t'inquiètes pas, à la MacLan9, y a plein de pinacolada, de la Despe, et moi j'amène même un Chassagne-Montrachet pour les intimes !   Tu vois c'est pas le bagne la cave à MacG !


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

On va te briser Zebig, tu ne seras plus que la loque de toi même. Fini ce petit rictus souriant au coin de la bouche. Fini l'esprit dans tes posts. Fini les combo smileys qui font sourire.

Tu vas devenir un fantome, une machine


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais cessé de tout faire pour rentrer dans le moule (j'ai bien dit LE supermoquette)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard Zebig, la machine judiciaire est lancée
> 
> J'ai meme prevenu la maréchaussée a propos de ton 1er post pour insulte a mgzien




Je confirme  

*Motif invoqué pour justifier une intervention :
***************
Cette personne nous insulte nous MGZiens. Je demande reparation, et demande aussi son extradition vers la mgz afin qu'il puisse etre juger pour les faits qu'ils lui sont reprochés. ***************
*


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais cessé de tout faire pour rentrer dans le moule (j'ai bien dit LE supermoquette)


Si je comprends bien le sens de cette phrase, tu as tout fais pour essayer de rentrer dans LE Supermoquette.   
Allons Bassou, de la retenue !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Chhhht ! post anonyme et confidentiel ... apple apple apple apple (vous aurez compris pom pom pom pom en français !) :

Ils arrivent au compte-gouttes !!!!! :rateau:  
Dès qu'ils sont tous entrés dans le thread, on les coince, on ferme et on est de nouveau tranquilles !!! :rateau: 

mot de passe : merz alors !!!

fin de message ++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Notre bureau de renseignement a surpris un message codé. L'operation merz alors serait un piege. Je repete : "l'operation merz alors serait un piege"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Notre bureau de renseignement a surpris un message codé. L'operation merz alors serait un piege. Je repete : "l'operation merz alors serait un piege"


Trop tard : you are faits like a rat !!!!!!!!!    (fallait que je la replace celle-là !)

  ... purée, vous avez fermé trop tôt !!!! je suis coincé avec eux !!!!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## woulf (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Notre bureau de renseignement a surpris un message codé. L'operation merz alors serait un piege. Je repete : "l'operation merz alors serait un piege"



c'est comme quand tu te baisses dans la douche du vestiaire des hommes pour ramasser la savonnette: dessus y'a marqué : TROP TARD


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Ben t'as un stage de prevu avec nous Zebig, BackCat et moi seront tes moniteurs particuliers [rire sadique] héhéhéhé[/rire sadique]  

 Ca serait bete que tu nous laisses maintenant, je sens qu'on va passer une semaine passionante ensemble


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas Counter Strike hein ? bande de nases !!!!! ...  ... tiens ! on rigole plus là !!!!! Arffff !!!!!


 Parcequeçanexistepassurmac(c'estbientirédehalonon?)


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

j'ai po d'airport


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme quand tu te baisses dans la douche du vestiaire des hommes pour ramasser la savonnette: dessus y'a marqué : TROP TARD


Ah parce que les douches ferment le soir à une certaine heure ?????   ... bien nase ça !!!  
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai po d'airport


Bien vu Roberto ! si c'est pas du renseignement ça !!!!!   
...  tu me déçois, Bassou ... je croyais avoir rencontré un adversaire à ma taille !!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai po d'airport


Ah ! on sans-fil pas chez toi alors ???????
     :love:  Arfffff !!!!!


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

ben airport pour un gamerz..... c'est comme un sprinter qui mange une fondue la veille de sa course, un zebig qui enfile un slip trop petit.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Wo pinaize !!!!!

Amis gamers, amis modérateurs !! On vous ment, on vous spolie !!!

Allez vous laisser cet affabulateur affublé d'oripeaux se repaître de nos restes tel un vieux flibustier ? Profiter de mon absence prolongée pour défourailler de la sorte sur une caste minoritaire est d'une bassesse incomparable. Les pirouettes incongrues que vous tentez de déployer pour noyer la moisson ignoble et à peine cachée qui sourd derrière vos propos ne vous aideront pas à éviter le sort funeste que nous vous réservons. NOUS NE VOUS PRENONS PAS VOS FEMMES !!! ELLES VOUS LOURDENT !!! Alors qu'elles n'avaient que des pilliers de bar même pas stables (quel comble, vous en conviendrez !) à se mettre sous la dent depuis des temps immémoriaux, il semble logique que l'arrivée de doux éphèbes comme Bassou Kisco Hurrican et moi-même leur donne l'envie d'aller voir ailleurs si l'herbe, à défaut d'être plus verte, a meilleur haleine ! Et je vous passe les hauts faits de nos maîtres vénérés de la MGZ les plus présents dans ce lieu infame que d'aucuns qualifieraient de bouge : je nomme Alèm et BlackBeru. Que leur abnégation leur ouvre les portes du Royaume Eternel ! Finissez votre Suze®, vils marauds, et perception des rangers, l'élite vous attend dans l'arène de la maclan 9. Au plus tôt la correction sera adminstrée, au plus vite l'heure de la rédemption aura sonnée.
J'ai dit 


PS : Zebig : moi aussi je t'aime grand fou !


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Merdmerdmerde... !*
> 
> Euh t'as un portable ?
> _Une brosse à dents électrique ?
> ...


 Ah j'ai le dernier de ta liste


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

De toute façon, je suis obligé de défendre un équipier, va falloir que vous serriez les rangs pour nous empêcher de passer ! 
Le défonçage de tronche, c'est quelque chose dont on a l'habitude nous !


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Voici notre arme lourde : Le BackCat



			
				BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Wo pinaize !!!!!
> 
> Amis gamers, amis modérateurs !! On vous ment, on vous spolie !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> l'élite vous attend dans l'arène de la maclan 9. Au plus tôt la correction sera adminstrée, au plus vite l'heure de la rédemption aura sonnée.


On leur fait la même punition qu'à MadNeo ?


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ah ben oui, y'a pas photo hein ...



Alors ca, c'est bas !


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On leur fait la même punition qu'à MadNeo ?


 La fameuse boite de cirage ??  

 Oh oui !!!


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

J'ai du kiwi noir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors ca, c'est bas !



  ... je te le fais pas dire !!!!   J'espère que mes gosses ne regarderont pas le forum ce soir !!!!!!!!  

Trahi par un membre de notre Bar .... quelle bassesse !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voici notre arme lourde : Le BackCat
> 
> 
> Voici notre arme lourde : Le backCat



Ben vas-y !! Dis le plusieurs fois aussi si tu veux ! :-/ Dire que j'ai perdu presque 850 g ces 4 dernières semaines :'( (une vilaine tourista... je vous dis que ça )


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors ca, c'est bas !


  il manque un 's' a bass, amok steuplé fait un effort


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du kiwi noir.


Fais gaffe : "Kiwi en fin d'après-midi, pleure le soir !!!!!" :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

et comme dirait touba : tire ailleurs, c'est mes galets !!!!! :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ton compte est bon !*
> Et en plus t'auras une belle mort, un vrai feu d'artifice !
> _A la morgue on arrivera pas à ôter cet indécent sourire béat sur ta face d'ange !_



Roberto ! 

Je veux bien que ce soit toi qui conduise l'hélico, mais de grace le micro, ne le met pas dans la bouche sinon on comprend rien !  :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe : "Kiwi en fin d'après-midi, pleure le soir !!!!!" :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> et comme dirait touba : tire ailleurs, c'est mes galets !!!!! :love:


mdr !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... je te le fais pas dire !!!!   J'espère que mes gosses ne regarderont pas le forum ce soir !!!!!!!!



Ils sont au Québecq ? 

pfffff


----------



## anntraxh (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors ca, c'est bas !



malheureusement non, on voit que le haut là ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe : "Kiwi en fin d'après-midi, pleure le soir !!!!!" :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> et comme dirait touba : tire ailleurs, c'est mes galets !!!!! :love:


 C'est ça ! Fait semblant de ne pas avoir lu ma mise en garde en plus !


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement non, on voit que le haut là ...


 Je te ferais un version speciale va


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors ca, c'est bas !



C'est vrai que le Chevigrognon c'est quand même autre chose !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je te ferais un version speciale va


 Sinon, patiente un peu, il finira bien par passer sur Groland Sat  Sa liaison incestueuse avec Jules-E. (je ne citerai pas, c'est pas bô)  ne pourra pas rester longtemps secrète


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voici notre arme lourde : Le BackCat


Quand j'en aurai fini avec lui, je me servirai de son dentier pour clôturer mon tas de compost dans le jardin !!!!!!
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement non, on voit que le haut là ...



Dieu merci : en bas la différence est encore plus énorme !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dieu merci : en bas la différence est encore plus énorme !



Il va falloir y aller à tâtons, il fait tout noir en bas  :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dieu merci : en bas la différence est encore plus énorme !


Euh ! Amok ! Bassou est malgré tout un adversaire valeureux ... abstenons-nous de rigoler de lui !!!!!!!  et puis, c'est pas de sa faute !!!!!
    :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir y aller à tâtons, il fait tout noir en bas  :mouais:


  Nonmeho, on tatone pas ici sans mon accord, et pis quoi encore ??


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Amok ! Bassou est malgré tout un adversaire valeureux ... abstenons-nous de rigoler de lui !!!!!!! et puis, c'est pas de sa faute !!!!!
> :love:


 Ah ces vieux Belges, ca comprend que quand ca a envie


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Nonmeho, on tatone pas ici sans mon accord, et pis quoi encore ??



Mais ce n'est pas Amok qui a la clé des profondeurs ?  :mouais:  Ah tu ne parlais pas de ça ?!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'en aurai fini avec lui, je me servirai de son dentier pour clôturer mon tas de compost dans le jardin !!!!!!
> :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


 Vu l'état de délabrement qui vous caractérise, pauvre ère, je vous conseillerais plutôt, si toutefois la chose était possible, d'avoir une utilisation disons, plus "alimentaire" de mon ratelier...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Amok ! Bassou est malgré tout un adversaire valeureux ... abstenons-nous de rigoler de lui !!!!!!!  et puis, c'est pas de sa faute !!!!!
> :love:



Question de Maître étalon je suppose...


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Question de Maître étalon je suppose...


Tu veux vraiment une question du maitre etalon ??
 D'accord :

 "Ca va bien ??"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

du cirage oui, bonne idée :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Le maître du donjon porte des hauts talons ???   Ça plus le bouc, le tableau est complet !


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Notre bureau de renseignement a surpris un message codé. L'operation merz alors serait un piege. Je repete : "l'operation merz alors serait un piege"



poir poir poir poir

moquette a une belle moustache.
moquette à une belle moustache.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> poir poir poir poir
> 
> moquette a une belle moustache.
> moquette à une belle moustache.


 Menteur !


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

ne serais tu point un agent double Spyro ????


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ne serais tu point un agent double Spyro ????


Oh moi je cale en bourre, mais je reste neutre.
Et pourtant je suis pas Suisse (oh là non, surtout pas !)

De toute façon entre un Bassou et un Zebig, je choisis le Doc moi. 
(D'ailleurs je me demande bien ce qu'il faisait là entre vous deux).


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> je choisis le Doc moi.
> (D'ailleurs je me demande bien ce qu'il faisait là entre vous deux).


Aïe pauvre Doc, on lui prépare un bain de siège ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'état de délabrement qui vous caractérise, pauvre ère, je vous conseillerais plutôt, si toutefois la chose était possible, d'avoir une utilisation disons, plus "alimentaire" de mon ratelier...



   Ces gamerz sont fous !!!!!!!   
...il veut que je bouffe son ratelier maintenant !!!!   :love: 

ps : chance pour vous que je sois absent demain et que je pourrai pas poster !!!!!


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

On t'attendra alors.

Demain treve dans ce post


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux vraiment une question du maitre etalon ??
> D'accord :
> 
> "Ca va bien ??"






			
				BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Le maître du donjon porte des hauts talons ???   Ça plus le bouc, le tableau est complet !



Messieurs les gamerzs, accordez vos tromblons parce que là ça vire à la tuerie confraternelle


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Euh les gars !!! je pourrai plus les contenir longtemps ... un petit coup de main peut-être si c'est pas trop demander et s'il ne pleut pas ???? bande de fainéants !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

...personne n'a une tronçonneuse dans son attache-case par hasard ???? :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

t'as peur de pas tenir avec tes p'tit poings ?


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

T'inquiètes TheBig, on a dit trève pendant que tu n'étais pas là ... Profites en ! A ton retour çà va saigner ! :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Je suis suisse donc je vais rester neutre dans ce conflit    par contre je tiens la banque pour les échanges et autres pots de vins habituels de ce genre de cas


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Tu m'etonnes....    sacré SM va


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis suisse donc je vais rester neutre dans ce conflit  par contre je tiens la banque pour les échanges et autres pots de vins habituels de ce genre de cas


Pas de chance, tu est entré dans le thread ... Tu n'es donc plus neutre ! Choisis ton camp !
Et pis des économies j'en ai plus ! Alors ta banque ... dtc


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

lol ! Zebig il flippe les boules. N'empêche, y'a pas de quoi s'alarmer : des dents de chats, ça peut pas être pire que des gencives de porc  

QUI A DIT SI ?????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes TheBig, on a dit trève pendant que tu n'étais pas là ... Profites en ! A ton retour çà va saigner ! :affraid:


Ok ... trève jusque jeudi à l'aube... j'aurai le temps de fourbir tout ce qui est à fourbir d'ici là !!!!
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Et nous on aura le temps de prevenir tous les gamerz du coin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh les gars !!! je pourrai plus les contenir longtemps ... un petit coup de main peut-être si c'est pas trop demander et s'il ne pleut pas ???? bande de fainéants !!!



Présent


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ok ... trève jusque jeudi à l'aube... j'aurais le temps de fourbir tout ce qui est à fourbir d'ici là !!!!
> :love: :love: :love:


Méfies toi quand même, on est des habitués du champ de mine ! Des as de la grenade, et du snipe ! Sitôt que le bout de ton nez dépassera ... pan ! Headshot !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *La "clef des profondeurs"*... Que c'est joliment dit.
> 
> Ah oui. Tiens dorénavant je n'appellerai plus cela que comme ça : _"Ma Clef des Profondeurs" _!
> Ainsi, même dans les moments les plus bassement triviaux, il y aura comme un instant de grâce, un éclat ténue de poésie, un ange passera...
> ...



Roberto, fais tourner la rotateuse plutôt ! On va les "booter" chez eux !


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Finn j'en profite pour te poser une question :
 Pourquoi dans localisation c'est : "Alliers né, Thiers ce personne" et pas "Alliers né, ce divine enfant" ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Présent


Comme d'hab, on rameute Roberto et l'hélico !!! Tu crois qu'on peut compter sur Dark ???
 :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Dark est pas aussi un gamerz ??


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'hab, on rameute Roberto et l'hélico !!! Tu crois qu'on peut compter sur Dark ???
> :rateau:



Darkie ? Je sais pas la dernière fois que je l'ai eu sur le canal, il voulait que je lui passe sur le corps  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dark est pas aussi un gamerz ??



non, c'est un fan de sirop sport. Donc ... il est avec nous !


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'hab, on rameute Roberto et l'hélico !!! Tu crois qu'on peut compter sur Dark ???
> :rateau:


 Un templier fait forcément mumuse ... 
Ton carré de fidèle fera pâle figure TheBig ! 
En t'attaquant à la MGZ, tu aurais mieux de te couper une jambe tout à l'heure ! 
Et en plus imagines ... T'as déjà vu Slug ? Non ? Je te conseille de l'éviter si tu l'as en face, mais le mieux, c'est d'être à ses côtés.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Finn j'en profite pour te poser une question :
> Pourquoi dans localisation c'est : "Alliers né, Thiers ce personne" et pas "Alliers né, ce divine enfant" ???



   faisez gaffe ils continuent à nous envoyer leurs vieux calembours afin de nous miner le moral


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Méfies toi quand même, on est des habitués du champ de mine ! Des as de la grenade, et du snipe ! Sitôt que le bout de ton nez dépassera ... pan ! Headshot !


Pfffffff !!! Moi c'est du "slipe" que je suis le spécialiste ... revers de tongue avec backdrop inversé ... et encore, je te dis pas : quand je suis vraiment fâché, je les trempe dans la merde avant !!!!!


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffff !!! Moi c'est du "slipe" que je suis le spécialiste ... revers de tongue avec backdrop inversé ... et encore, je te dis pas : quand je suis vraiment fâché, je les trempe dans la merde avant !!!!!


 Fait gaffe a pas tomber quand meme : 
 Slip kangourou + tong + merde  = danger de chutes de zebig


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Le pire c'est qu'ils vont finir par faire venir Hero et sa hache ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dark est pas aussi un gamerz ??


si si il joue à osx en réseau


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

on appelle blytz, mackie, alem, beru et shralldam ??


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> on appelle blytz, mackie, alem, beru et shralldam ??


On a pas dit de faire sauter le forum non plus ! 
Faudrais qu'on puisse encore poster après ...  

On a oublier Feedback wonderful Florent ! Pour ce genre de truc, il va répondre présent !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> on appelle blytz, mackie, alem, beru et shralldam ??


T'as plus que ce menu fretin à rameuter Bassou ??????    
Bon OK ... tu dis qu'on a gagné et on laisse tomber !!!!!! :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est qu'ils vont finir par faire venir Hero et sa hache ?



Oh oui oh oui :love:  :love: 
La dernière fois on faisait mumuse à reproduire l'expérience de Milgram 

Et c'était lui qu'était sur là chaise   :affraid:    :affraid:    :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ok ... trève jusque jeudi à l'aube... j'aurai le temps de fourbir tout ce qui est à fourbir d'ici là !!!!
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Si les membres du 01style sont avec toi, je pourfendrai avec eux à tes côtés à partir de fin de matinée


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> T'as plus que ce menu fretin à rameuter Bassou ??????


Tu peux compter tes troupes ? 
Je crois qu'on pourra ensuite glisser ta réponse dans le poste 'Vos fous rires les plus déments !!!!'


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Un templier fait forcément mumuse ...
> Ton carré de fidèle fera pâle figure TheBig !
> En t'attaquant à la MGZ, tu aurais mieux de te couper une jambe tout à l'heure !
> Et en plus imagines ... T'as déjà vu Slug ? Non ? Je te conseille de l'éviter si tu l'as en face, mais le mieux, c'est d'être à ses côtés.


 En tant que collaborateur exclusif de Zebig pour son activité "ostréiculture et éviscération" je me range à ses côté et fonce dans mon labo démonique.

 :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> mackie


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> En tant que collaborateur exclusif de Zebig pour son activité "ostréiculture et éviscération" je me range à ses côté et fonce dans mon labo démonique.
> 
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


 Pis on va rameuter le maostyle avec finn_

 (pis prerima elle va tous vous pourrir à Teken)


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> T'as plus que ce menu fretin à rameuter Bassou ??????
> Bon OK ... tu dis qu'on a gagné et on laisse tomber !!!!!! :love:


 Mon cher Zebig, es tu tout de même conscient de la scission que tu as crée aujourd'hui ??

 De cet afrontement sans fin qui commence, cette lutte sans merci qui durera. Et le jour de notre dernier souffle, que diras tu a tes enfants ??? "j'ai été content d'entamer ce conflit, je vous laisse le merdier, un macgé sans espoir" ????

 Allons je ne peux pas croire que tu souhaites vraiment l'implosion de macgé par ta seule faute, tout ca pour un peu d'amour propre frustré pasque tu n'as plus le vent en poupe. Les gamerz t'ont volé la vedette, et rien que pour ca, tu declenches une guerre sans fin.


 Dommage...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Bon il faut orgniser la résistance : vider les sacs de sable et remplissez les de bière. prenz tout ce que vous pouvez trouver  On va tenir le siège et les renvoyer dans leur cyber-café :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

TibomonG a dit:
			
		

> Si les membres du 01style sont avec toi, je pourfendrai avec eux à tes côtés à partir de fin de matinée



naaan naaan pas de clan ! C'est le bar Vs le Clan M4K. Point. Pas de sous commandement ou de quoi que ce soit. C'est un combat apolitique. Pour preuve, les forces spéciales de la section paramilitaire du Mao Style ne sont pas appelés car partagés entre les 2 clans (ca sera dur, mais s'il faut tirer sur chaton, notre nouvelle recrue, nous y serons bien obligés nous les membres du mao style du bar)


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon il faut orgniser la résistance : vider les sacs de sable et remplissez les de bière. prenz tout ce que vous pouvez trouver  On va tenir le siège et les renvoyer dans leur cyber-café :rateau: :casse:


Pas de chance, la bière on l'a réquisitionnée !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher Zebig, es tu tout de même conscient de la scission que tu as crée aujourd'hui ??
> 
> De cet afrontement sans fin qui commence, cette lutte sans merci qui durera. Et le jour de notre dernier souffle, que diras tu a tes enfants ??? "j'ai été content d'entamer ce conflit, je vous laisse le merdier, un macgé sans espoir" ????
> 
> ...


je suis entièrement d'accord avec thebig : séparons la mauvaise graine de l'ivraie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Pis on va rameuter le maostyle avec finn_
> 
> (pis prerima elle va tous vous pourrir à Teken)



   (méfiance Shrall est cap' de surenchérir avec sa manette folle )

et tant pis : va pour le mao style !


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je suis entièrement d'accord avec thebig : séparons la mauvaise graine de l'ivraie


Comme tu veux, nous on voulait bien voisiner la mauvaise graine, mais puisque tu y tiens ...


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> naaan naaan pas de clan ! C'est le bar Vs le Clan M4K. Point.


 Non c'estp as le clan m4k, c'est la mgz  

 Il cherche deja a influencer les masses pour obtenir un avantage. Vil personnage.
 Relit le message initial et tu verras bien que c'est la mgz qui est visée et non la m4k entitée de la mgz


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

Mes amis, de sombres heures restent devant nous. Certains tomberons... d'autre prendront la relève. Certains doûterons... nous leur apporterons l'espoir.

Soyez mes héros que je sois votre héraut


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pas de chance, la bière on l'a réquisitionnée !



Comme si les djeun'z de la MGZ étaient au courant des futs secrets du bar : n'oublie pas qu'on a des suisses avec nous... Et tout çà ca fructifie .. ca ....


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Il serait bien aussi de fixer les regles de la guerre Bar/mgz. Après tout nous sommes entre gentleman.

 Je propose 2 manches :
 1 Duel sur un des jeux au choix du gamerz
 1 Duel au bar avec l'alcool au choix du bar-member.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non c'estp as le clan m4k, c'est la mgz
> 
> Il cherche deja a influencer les masses pour obtenir un avantage. Vil personnage.
> Relit le message initial et tu verras bien que c'est la mgz qui est visée et non la m4k entitée de la mgz



je ne vise personne : j'arrose môssieurs


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Y a pas que des Djeuns à la MGZ !
On y trouve aussi des gens comme moi ou GKat ! 
Et faudrais pas oublier notre entrainement, on a envahi le bar, pris les points stratégiques, et maintenant, impossible de nous déloger sans tout faire sauter ! C'est çà la stratégie ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il serait bien aussi les regles de la guerre Bar/mgz. Après tout nous sommes entre gentleman.
> 
> Je propose 2 manches :
> 1 Duel sur un des jeux au choix du gamerz
> 1 Duel au bar avec l'alcool au choix du bar-member.



JE choisis Mackie pour le duel-bar (je laisse tomber le game, pas assez de patate avec ma config'  )


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas que des Djeuns à la MGZ !
> On y trouve aussi des gens comme moi ou GKat !
> Et faudrais pas oublier notre entrainement, on a envahi le bar, pris les points stratégiques, et maintenant, impossible de nous déloger sans tout faire sauter ! C'est çà la stratégie ...


 Toi tu oublies un peu vite les frappes chirurgicales. Rien qu'avec jpmiss on vous endort tous


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Et puis question ravitaillement, la MGZ a toujours prouvé qu'elle savait fournir de quoi hydrater ces troupes !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas que des Djeuns à la MGZ !



mais nous aussi on a nos vétérans  

Arico : en première ligne et qu'ca saute


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il serait bien aussi de fixer les regles de la guerre Bar/mgz. Après tout nous sommes entre gentleman.
> 
> Je propose 2 manches :
> 1 Duel sur un des jeux au choix du gamerz
> 1 Duel au bar avec l'alcool au choix du bar-member.


Arf ! OUUUUUIIIIIIIII voilà un match qui me plaît ! 
Aller ... au hasard ... SuperMoquette ! Viens là ! On se fait un ch'ti UT ?


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Laissez moi Zebig


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Néphou je suis avec toi !
> Je te suis sans attendre dans *le labo de Monique... !*
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> _Heu dis on pourra faire des tépés comme la dernière fois ??_
> ...


 Fais gaffe où tu tires  t'as failli me flinguer : mort de rire à failli être mon épitaphe. 


 pipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! OUUUUUIIIIIIIII voilà un match qui me plaît !
> Aller ... au hasard ... SuperMoquette ! Viens là ! On se fait un ch'ti UT ?


mais qu'est-ce qu'j'ai fais moi? on fait comme en 39-45, je fourni des armes aux deux camps et je ramasse le blé des deux camps


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'est-ce qu'j'ai fais moi? on fait comme en 39-45, je fourni des armes aux deux camps et je ramasse le blé des deux camps


  Tiens, un accompte



​


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si tu sors *la Macélène à double canon*, je pense que Bassman lâchement capitulera dés qu'il la verra, le regard baissé, et que Hurrican battera en retraite en rampant, un filet de bâve comme seul témoignage de sa soi-disant hardiesse au combat...


 Oh mais nous sommes des machines de guerre, ne croit pas gagner si vite


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un accompte


voilà ton du  





ça trainanit sur un vieux compte bloqué


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Tient supermoquette :


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> voilà ton du
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il en a un gros missile !!
C'est zebig qui va être jaloux.


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si tu sors *la Macélène à double canon*, je pense que Bassman lâchement capitulera dés qu'il la verra, le regard baissé, et que Hurrican battera en retraite en rampant, un filet de bâve comme seul témoignage de sa soi-disant hardiesse au combat...


N'as tu point vu ma signature Roberto ...  
Déjà ton sens de l'observation est pris en défaut, on aura aucun mal à vous piler !


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> N'as tu point vu ma signature Roberto ...
> Déjà ton sens de l'observation est pris en défaut, on aura aucun mal à vous piler !


 ni nous à vous facer
 euh... fesser, pardon


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> euh... fesser, pardon


Me fesser ! 
Je ris d'avance. Pour toi Nephou, nous débuterons sur TO, map Subway.


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

EUh


			
				mon frère d'arme en chemise à fleur a dit:
			
		

> un filet de bâve comme seul témoignage de sa


 attention : un filet de brave ou de bave ? il ne faut pas confondre : l'un s'avale l'autre se crache


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Me fesser !
> Je ris d'avance. Pour toi Nephou, nous débuterons sur TO, map Subway.


 ça tombe bien j'ai vu le film plein de fois  et j'ai eu la même coupe que christophe Lambert : même pas peur : je t'attends avec mon néon à la main


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Nous verrons comment TU en baveras avec ton score


----------



## Luc G (17 Août 2004)

Etant de par nature, plutôt contemplatif, sans compter qu'un gamer je sais même pas ce que c'est , j'attendrai patiemment la suite.

 Ceci dit, j'ai averti mes petits copains du Méjean, ils semblent intéressés


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2004)

me voilà retranchée dans mon camion, fait une chaleur de dingue  et lâchement vous tentez de me servir de moi  
je vous ai à l'oeil, pas d'inquiétude...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors ca, c'est bas !


 C'est ce que dit Mme TheBig tous les soirs...


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _De surcroit l'arme type *"Macélène double-canon"* [...] représente un danger potentiel [...] réel et identifié pour [...] les combattants de sa [...] propre armée. [...]" _
> 
> :affraid:


Je crois surtout que tu as compris, qu'elle ne vous suivrais pas dans ce suicide collectif ! Oui on ne peut pas appeler celà autrement !   

Maintenant, sachez, membres du bar, que nous n'avons jamais chercher l'affrontement. 
Nous sommes venus en paix, afin d'étendre le domaine d'intervention, et les pouvoirs du bar. 
En revanche, nos capacités d'auto-défense sont supérieures à la normale. 
Aussi, si vous décidez de revenir dans le bon chemin, et renconcez à l'affrontement, nous vous épargnerons. 
Toutefois, nous préleverons une dime de coups-de-boule pendant une semaine en dommages et intérêts !


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et lâchement vous tentez de me servir de moi
> je vous ai à l'oeil, pas d'inquiétude...


Non, non, Roberto, c'est à toi qu'elle s'adresse, c'est rapé pour toi, je crois !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Rien qu'avec jpmiss on vous endort tous


 Pas si facile: mes drogues agissent sur le cerveau...


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas si facile: mes drogues agissent sur le cerveau...


 et m... mais y z'en pas au moins un petit ?


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pétain merde !
> *Va t' faire... !*
> _Thebig est déjà en route pour *Londres*, il va lancer sa pelle aux forces vives du Bar !!_
> :hein:
> :hein:



Les forces vives du bar...  

Entre les 2 bandes moux et le muppet show c'est pas gagné


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Les forces vives du bar...
> 
> Entre les 2 bandes moux et le muppet show c'est pas gagné


 qui est qui ?


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas si facile: mes drogues agissent sur le cerveau...


c'est bon dans ces cas là on peut faire ce qu'on veut    
     

Vite Docteur, la piqûre....


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et m... mais y z'en pas au moins un petit ?


 Moelle epiniere, tonc cerebral et cervellet suffisent amplement a la coordination de mouvements frénétiques sur un joy stick. Pour la "strategie" quelques noyaux de cerveau reptilien font l'affaire...


----------



## anntraxh (17 Août 2004)

SCOOP ! 

des photos des valeureux Représentants du Bar et de la MGZ, le duel est pour bientôt ...
ouaisss ... je prends les paris ...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tient supermoquette :


Ah non les conventions de genève interdise l'utilisation de l'Haleine RoyalCanin


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Blah blah blah...
> En revanche, nos capacités d'auto-défense sont supérieures à la normale.
> Aussi, si vous décidez de revenir dans le bon chemin, et renconcez à l'affrontement, nous vous épargnerons.
> Blah blah blah...


  "Quand on tire on raconte pas sa vie"


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et même tiens, si ça se trouve, *on peut arriver à dégoupiller eva@trucmachin@eva !!*_
> _(Celle-là je vous souhaite bon courage !)_


Alors là, aucune chance qu'elle nous atteigne ! 
En revanche, bonjour les dégats colatéraux ! Elle va vous péter à la tronche, et on aura même pas besoin de bouger le petit doigt, les gentils infirmiers vont venir vous cueillir tranquillement !  :hosto:


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _... Quoique... Tant qu'on lui file pas *de quoi écrire... ?*_


Je serais toi je n'essaierais même pas ! 
C'est pire que de manipuler de la nitro !  
T'as envie de mourrir jeune ou quoi ? 
Je croyais que t'avais des enfants en bas âge ... Faut pas prendre des risques pareils !


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mais tu sais, *à l'oral* aussi elle doit être redoutable !_


Allons, il y a des mineurs ici.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Bon. Je me mets en lice pour le combat liquide. Ça devrait en calmer plus d'un §-) Et puis mackie c'est un gamer, il peut pas combattre à vos côtés. Déjà que vous lui bloquez tous l'accès au statut d'administrateur suprême, vous ne croyez pas qu'en plus, il va combattre les derniers êtres humains qui acceptent de lui dire bounjour dans la rue ???


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Allons, il y a des mineurs ici.



Et alors ? La fellation librement consentie est interdite en secteur houiller ? Merde alors. On ne me dit rien à moi


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Allons, il y a des mineurs ici.



_Et les mineurs on sait bien que ça vit dans les caves._







​


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

En exclu, la bande annonce d'une guerre annoncée.

Teaser CNN


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

T'as oublié l'entrainement à la descente de liquide, mais sinon c'est top !  :love:


----------



## Grug (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En exclu, la bande annonce d'une guerre annoncée.
> 
> Teaser CNN


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ah ben oui, y'a pas photo hein ...



maintenant on sait ce que fait le père noel pendant l'été


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En exclu, la bande annonce d'une guerre annoncée.
> 
> Teaser CNN



Mwouahhahhahh! des Docs toutes neuves! Tu veux impressionner qui avec ca?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En exclu, la bande annonce d'une guerre annoncée.
> Teaser CNN


Arfffffffffffffffff !!!!!!        
...et arrêtez de faire du bruit ! Je vais me faire repérer par ma femme et en prendre plein la gueule parce que je poste de la maison ...


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En exclu, la bande annonce d'une guerre annoncée.
> 
> Teaser CNN[/QUOTE
> 
> le teaser est toujours bien mais le film est pas forcement bien


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mwouahhahhahh! des Docs toutes neuves! Tu veux impressionner qui avec ca?



Elles ont pret de 3 ans


----------



## Grug (17 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Bassman a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> maintenant on sait ce que fait le père noel pendant l'été



  

Vous remarquerez que je ne suis, jusqu'à présent, pas intervenu dans ce fil. La raison en est simple : les marioles de la M-machintruc je les connais. L'année dernière, au repas des modos de la fin du salon, je me suis occupé d'eux toute la soirée. Les pauvres étaient en minorité, dans un coin de table, et n'ont pas moufeté sauf pour, de temps en temps, me demander avec timidité et respect de leur servir un verre. En effet, les membres du bar receptionnaient toutes les bouteilles et festoyaient avec bruit, des femmes sur leurs genoux, engloutissant des mets délicats. je peux vous affirmer que sur l'écran ca a une grande gueule, un gammer, mais que en real il n'y a plus personne. J'étais presque géné : ils m'embrassaient les mains et me chantaient des louanges, me faisant passer vis à vis des tables voisines pour un président africain. J'ai mis le hola (avec un H, et au masculin) lorsque l'un d'eux a voulu passer sous la table pour me frotter le cuir (je parle bien évidemment des chaussures). Nous sommes ensuite sorti sur le boulevard où, en rang par deux et en silence, ils attendirent que je hèle un taxi afin de se faire déposer porte d'Italie pour un obscur rassemblement (nommé LAN, je crois) dans lequel ils semblaient mettre beaucoup d'espoirs, le bruit circulant depuis plusieurs jours qu'il y aurait peut-etre une fille majeure présente.

Alors croyez moi : ca peut faire des pompes aux ralenti, piailler comme des oisillons, mettre des bonnets de combat et se couvrir la face de bouchon brulé, un gammer reste un gammer, c'est à dire un demi-sel. Et je ne parle pas des gammers Suisses ou Belges : ceux là sont hors concours. Les filmer simplement en train de déambuler dans les couloirs du salon font de vous le vainqueur assuré des dix euros de vidéogag.


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

C'est que tu m'as jamais eu a table cher Amok.


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est que tu m'as jamais eu a table cher Amok.



C'est exact : aux repas des modos, seuls les meilleurs d'entre vous sont admis, j'ai nommé les verts. Si c'est pour vous voir avaler de la menthe à l'eau toute la soirée en vous refilant sous la table des BD format poche avec des personnages dont la tronche est toute ronde avec les yeux en fente, c'est pas la peine!


----------



## Luc G (18 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous remarquerez que je ne suis, jusqu'à présent, pas intervenu dans ce fil. La raison en est simple : les marioles de la M-machintruc je les connais. L'année dernière, au repas des modos de la fin du salon, je me suis occupé d'eux toute la soirée. Les pauvres étaient en minorité, dans un coin de table, et n'ont pas moufeté sauf pour, de temps en temps, me demander avec timidité et respect de leur servir un verre. En effet, les membres du bar receptionnaient toutes les bouteilles et festoyaient avec bruit, des femmes sur leurs genoux, engloutissant des mets délicats. je peux vous affirmer que sur l'écran ca a une grande gueule, un gammer, mais que en real il n'y a plus personne. J'étais presque géné : ils m'embrassaient les mains et me chantaient des louanges, me faisant passer vis à vis des tables voisines pour un président africain. J'ai mis le hola (avec un H, et au masculin) lorsque l'un d'eux a voulu passer sous la table pour me frotter le cuir (je parle bien évidemment des chaussures). Nous sommes ensuite sorti sur le boulevard où, en rang par deux et en silence, ils attendirent que je hèle un taxi afin de se faire déposer porte d'Italie pour un obscur rassemblement (nommé LAN, je crois) dans lequel ils semblaient mettre beaucoup d'espoirs, le bruit circulant depuis plusieurs jours qu'il y aurait peut-etre une fille majeure présente.
> 
> Alors croyez moi : ca peut faire des pompes aux ralenti, piailler comme des oisillons, mettre des bonnets de combat et se couvrir la face de bouchon brulé, un gammer reste un gammer, c'est à dire un demi-sel. Et je ne parle pas des gammers Suisses ou Belges : ceux là sont hors concours. Les filmer simplement en train de déambuler dans les couloirs du salon font de vous le vainqueur assuré des dix euros de vidéogag.


 Y a pas à dire, le journalisme de terrain a parfois du bon. 

 Pourrait-on suggérer à Mireille Dumas de leur consacrer une émission ?
 Ou faut-il plutôt envisager une docufiction en raison d'éventuelles difficultés des gamers à tenir une conversation ?

 Quelqu'un ferait un sondage ?


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Oublierais tu mon status de superstar ??? Mais ne soit pas trop impatient jeune padawan, je fais l'honneur d'ouvrir la soirée de l'AEC.

Si tu le souhaite je te dedicasserais ton T-shirt macgé


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous remarquerez que je ne suis, jusqu'à présent, pas intervenu dans ce fil. La raison en est simple : les marioles de la M-machintruc je les connais. L'année dernière, au repas des modos de la fin du salon, je me suis occupé d'eux toute la soirée. Les pauvres étaient en minorité, dans un coin de table, et n'ont pas moufeté sauf pour, de temps en temps, me demander avec timidité et respect de leur servir un verre. En effet, les membres du bar receptionnaient toutes les bouteilles et festoyaient avec bruit, des femmes sur leurs genoux, engloutissant des mets délicats. je peux vous affirmer que sur l'écran ca a une grande gueule, un gammer, mais que en real il n'y a plus personne. J'étais presque géné : ils m'embrassaient les mains et me chantaient des louanges, me faisant passer vis à vis des tables voisines pour un président africain. J'ai mis le hola (avec un H, et au masculin) lorsque l'un d'eux a voulu passer sous la table pour me frotter le cuir (je parle bien évidemment des chaussures). Nous sommes ensuite sorti sur le boulevard où, en rang par deux et en silence, ils attendirent que je hèle un taxi afin de se faire déposer porte d'Italie pour un obscur rassemblement (nommé LAN, je crois) dans lequel ils semblaient mettre beaucoup d'espoirs, le bruit circulant depuis plusieurs jours qu'il y aurait peut-etre une fille majeure présente.
> 
> Alors croyez moi : ca peut faire des pompes aux ralenti, piailler comme des oisillons, mettre des bonnets de combat et se couvrir la face de bouchon brulé, un gammer reste un gammer, c'est à dire un demi-sel. Et je ne parle pas des gammers Suisses ou Belges : ceux là sont hors concours. Les filmer simplement en train de déambuler dans les couloirs du salon font de vous le vainqueur assuré des dix euros de vidéogag.


mouahahahahahaha un mythe s'écroule


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Dommage d'etre aussi frustré pasqu'Amok ne sait pas tenir un mulot....


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

Ça y est les hostilités ont commencé ?


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est les hostilités ont commencé ?


 Zont l'air alerte les bar-member ca fait peur


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dommage d'etre aussi frustré pasqu'Amok ne sait pas tenir un mulot....



La différence entre vous et les gens du bar, c'est que les mulots ne nous interressent pas : nous préférons, de loin, nous occuper des souris !


----------



## Nephou (18 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est les hostilités ont commencé ?


 Non non, ce ne sont que les bruits des docs de Bassman qui traînent dans le couloir.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La différence entre vous et les gens du bar, c'est que les mulots ne nous interressent pas : nous préférons, de loin, nous occuper des souris !



Attends, attends ne leur fait pas des révélations comme celles-là de si bon matin !   Eux qui confondent parfois les pieds de chaises avec les joysticks,   ils pourraient prendre le mulot pour une brosse à reliure et tenter de te frotter le cuir avec !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Zont l'air alerte les bar-member ca fait peur



Je prèfère la viande à la protèine en sachet c'est plus long à digérer, une petite sieste s'impose mais ensuite le muscle est ferme et le geste vif !


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je peux vous affirmer que sur l'écran ca a une grande gueule, un gammer, mais que en real il n'y a plus personne.


Va dire çà en face à Slugounet. 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... pour un obscur rassemblement (nommé LAN, je crois) dans lequel ils semblaient mettre beaucoup d'espoirs, le bruit circulant depuis plusieurs jours qu'il y aurait peut-etre une fille majeure présente.


Mouhaha, premièrement, il y en a, même si c'est en très petit nombre . Deuxièmement, nous au moins, on s'entend suffisament bien avec nos femmes, pour pouvoir faire la java un week-end entier, sans se faire remonter les bretelles ! 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> un gammer reste un gammer, c'est à dire un demi-sel.


Alors là je ne suis pas d'accord, pour moi cest beurre doux !   (private joke)



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et je ne parle pas des gammers Suisses ou Belges : ceux là sont hors concours. Les filmer simplement en train de déambuler dans les couloirs du salon font de vous le vainqueur assuré des dix euros de vidéogag.


T'es sûr de vouloir venir à l'AE ? 

Quant à tes affabulations sur notre tenue à table, nous t'attendons pour vérifier tes dires. Je sens qu'on va se marrer ! On a des armes (très) lourdes de ce coté.


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Va dire çà en face à Slugounet.



Tu tombes mal ! Par humanisme je n'ai pas cité de noms, mais il était là !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

je vois que les infos d'Amok on mit la pression, ça justifie à tour de bras !


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> pour moi cest beurre doux !   (private joke)



Ah oui, même très private ! ce que vous faites en privé ne nous regarde pas !


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu tombes mal ! Par humanisme je n'ai pas cité de noms, mais il était là !


 Je vais donc lui demander de passer lire tes affirmations. 
Amok ? Tu préfères le marbre blanc ou le rose ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je vois que les infos d'Amok on mit la pression, ça justifie à tour de bras !



Ah! L'art de tirer la substantifique m½lle...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je vais donc lui demander de passer lire tes affirmations.
> Amok ? Tu préfères le marbre blanc ou le rose ?



Rouge et jaune à petits pois pour toi ça devrait aller


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Aussi je vous offre des fleurs à tous*, vous déclare solennellement que j'aime ... et même les utilisateurs heureux de Windows XP©_


Alors là, c'est de la haute trahison caractérisée ! Je demande le peloton d'éxécution illico !


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> je me couche nu au centre du champs de bataille


On dirait que ton opération s'est bien passée.


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je vais donc lui demander de passer lire tes affirmations.
> Amok ? Tu préfères le marbre blanc ou le rose ?



Mais tu peux : Contrairement à certains, je vous fait remarquer que le dénommé Slug ne vient pas chatouiller au bar. Comme je le disais, il fait partie des meilleurs d'entre vous (ce qui explique le fait qu'il ait le droit de nous regarder ripailler). Je ne me souviens plus du nom des autres (il peut probablement donner cette info) présents ce soir là.

D'un autre côté je me méfie de votre bande : que des menteuses. Lors de ce repas, il était prévu dès le jour suivant d'apposer à l'entrée de vos forums une plaque (de marbre justement) libéllée en ces termes : "A l'Amok, la MGZ reconnaissante". Pourquoi ? Eh bien tout simplement parce que si vos "chefs" ne sont pas morts de soif ce soir là, dans d'atroces souffrances et la langue gonflée, c'est parce que ma majesté (toujours trop bonne, ca me perdra) leur a fait couler au fond de la gorge quelques gouttes de jus de raisin. La plaque, je n'en ai jamais vue la couleur. La prochaine fois, je ne cederais pas à une pitié déplacée devant l'horrible spectacle de leurs corps se tortillant comme des vers coupés sur le sol d'un restaurant !


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Décidemment, faut que t'arrêtes la moquette toi !


----------



## macelene (18 Août 2004)

vraiment, vous n'avez que ça à faire ??? 

"Votre Ego vous empêche-t-il de voir au-delà du bout de votre B..."


----------



## Nephou (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Va dire çà en face à Slugounet.


 Les derniers nuages de la nuit s'étiolent dans le flamboiement matinal d'un ciel qui n'est pas encore d'automne mais n'est déjà plus d'été. Le vent est doux mais quelques feuilles frissonnent ; certaines chutent, hésitent entre pavé et bitume, finissent par se poser sur les eaux sombres de la Seine. Paris, septembre 2004. Le fleuve a ce matin la tranquilité du Styx. Seules deux embarcation fendent ses eaux. Elles avancent au rythme cadencé de leurs rameurs. L'une étincelle de tout son zinc, l'autre aveugle de son vert éclatant. Des berges s'élève une clameur et se dressent des calicots. On distingue la silhouette de deux héros, fiers et puissant : dressés...


----------



## macelene (18 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> On distingue la silhouette de deux héros, fiers et puissant : dressés...


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

En fait cette guerre m'embete plus qu'autre chose 
J'ai des amis dans chaque camp....


----------



## jin.roh (18 Août 2004)

en gros c'est un concours de thread hein avoues thebig?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> vraiment, vous n'avez que ça à faire ???
> 
> "Votre Ego vous empêche-t-il de voir au-delà du bout de votre B..."


Bière? ben c'est justement la raison pour laquelle je bois de la blonde transparente et pas la guiness qui empeche de voir à travers?


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que ton opération s'est bien passée.



Ah ben oui je confirme ce que je disais


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En fait cette guerre m'embete plus qu'autre chose
> J'ai des amis dans chaque camp....


des amis ou des agents doubles?


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2004)

Plus sérieusement, je tiens a vous rappeller des règles élémentaires concernant l'AE. Ce qui fut écrit en 2002 est toujours d'actualité, et je vous engage à relire (même Hurican, le roi des degrés successifs) ce texte.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> vraiment, vous n'avez que ça à faire ???
> 
> "Votre Ego vous empêche-t-il de voir au-delà du bout de votre B..."



Je suppose que pour certains en voir le bout doit être plus facile que pour d'autres mais est-ce bien là que réside le fondement du problème ?!... Avoir le nez en l'air et regarder l'horizon est sans doute toujours mieux que de regarder par terre, le problème est de trouver quelqu'un qui en donne envie de relever la tête


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Plus sérieusement, je tiens a vous rappeller des règles élémentaires concernant l'AE. Ce qui fut écrit en 2002 est toujours d'actualité, et je vous engage à relire (même Hurican, le roi des degrés successifs) ce texte.


 J'ai lu attentivement.
 Je compte venir en treillis, rangers, debardeur metallica, piercing danxs l'oreille et tatouage apparent

 Ca gène ??


----------



## macelene (18 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben oui je confirme ce que je disais



*Roberto* a osé


----------



## macelene (18 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Avoir le nez en l'air


...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu attentivement.
> Je compte venir en treillis, rangers, debardeur metallica, piercing danxs l'oreille et tatouage apparent
> 
> Ca gène ??



Il doit bien y avoir un piercing ou quelques boucles d'oreilles qui traînent dans le clan du 01 style, je te rassure  Pour le reste... à voir


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est très gentil mais je veux pouvoir continuer à aller à la piscine sans faire tomber le maître-nageur de stupeur du haut de sa chaise surélevée !!



Dans ce cas, je viendrai avec toi : si c'est comme la cueillette des pommes, on peut garder ce qui tombe.


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :mouais:    :affraid:


Excuse moi, comme tu parlais de te coucher *nu* avec une _photo pareille_, j'ai pensé que tu nous _*tendais la perche*_


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ...



C'est gentil de relever mes propos


----------



## macelene (18 Août 2004)

ce ne devait pas être un jour *Peace And Love* en attendant le retour de TheBig???
 :rose:


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2004)

C'est quoi le problème ? Où avez-vous vu de la baston ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Elles ont pret de 3 ans


 Alors c'est que tu les met que pour aller a la messe


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


Je crois que je l'ai froissé  :hein: 
Ça m'apprendra à m'attaquer à Monica  :rose: 

Au passage je vous rappelle que je suis neutre moi dans ce thread.
Contrairement à Roberto qui est indéniablement mâle lui, d'ailleurs il a raison, la seule lecture de ses posts fait assez mâle pour qu'on ne puisse point en douter.


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> en gros c'est un concours de thread hein avoues thebig?


Non, je dirais que c'est un moyen de s'amuser moi. 

Macelene, au fait tu t'occupes des blessés c'est çà ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je l'ai froissé  :hein:
> Ça m'apprendra à m'attaquer à Monica  :rose:
> 
> Au passage je vous rappelle que je suis neutre moi dans ce thread.
> Contrairement à Roberto qui est indéniablement mâle lui, d'ailleurs il a raison, la seule lecture de ses posts fait assez mâle pour qu'on ne puisse point en douter.



 Un dragon suisse !   Tu travailles avec les marmottes pour mettre le chocolat dans le papier d'alu ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au passage je vous rappelle que je suis neutre moi dans ce thread.



Tu es Suisse ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le problème ? Où avez-vous vu de la baston ?



C'est bon on a l'anesthésiste, l'infirmière et le maître nageur sauveteur qui a suivi Monico Roberta !


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ce ne devait pas être un jour *Peace And Love* en attendant le retour de TheBig???
> :rose:


Mais c'est toi qui fout le bordel a écrire si gros !
Nous on avait de gentils petits caractères.


----------



## jin.roh (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non, je dirais que c'est un moyen de s'amuser moi.
> 
> Macelene, au fait tu t'occupes des blessés c'est çà ?


 en tout cas ça fait 9 pages 
 et moi ça  me fait un +1 à mon actif (petit) ^^


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas ça fait 9 pages
> et moi ça  me fait un +1 à mon actif (petit) ^^


 Seulement ... nous çà fait ... beaucoup !


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est que tu les met que pour aller a la messe


 Non, je vais jamais a la messe
 Par contre je les porte presque tous les jours, et elles ont meme fait presqu'un an de moto


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non, je vais jamais a la messe
> Par contre je les porte presque tous les jours, et elles ont meme fait presqu'un an de moto



Amok note que Bassou est expert en frottage de cuir


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es Suisse ?





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un dragon suisse !


Comme je le dis plus haut dans ce thread: _"oh là non, surtout pas !"_


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> elles ont meme fait presqu'un an de moto


Des chaussures qui ont leur permis moto, on aura tout vu !


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Des chaussures qui ont leur permis moto, on aura tout vu !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

moto      



javascript.emoticon('langue_qui_pend_et_bave_partout')


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

bof pas terrible la bardeau....


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bof pas terrible la bardeau....


 Suis de ton avis, je l'ai jamais aimer la BB. 
En plus elle est con comme la lune ... (ce qui n'est pas un cadeau pour la pov' lune  )


----------



## macelene (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Macelene, au fait tu t'occupes des blessés c'est çà ?



Plutot *deux fois qu'une... *    
Nous avons une fine  équipe prête à intervenir en cas de campagne sanglante   

ici


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Raaaah le zebig va tout faire pour etre blessé alors  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Plutot *deux fois qu'une... *


Ah ... je pense que mes tirs ne se font plus très précis ces temps-ci ... Un bon examen est nécessaire je pense. Un check-up complet.


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Raaaah le zebig va tout faire pour etre blessé alors  :love:


 j'en vois un qui commence à sous estimer l'ennemi :affraid:


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Toi tu as trop confiance en toi, celà te perdra ! 
Au contraire ! Macelene dans les quartiers, çà te remonte le moral des troupes, et au moins çà soigne les blessés ! Vous, vous agoniserez lentement, sans infirmière.   
Bon plus qu'une quinzaine de jours avant l'affrontement final, lors de l'AE !  
Rendez-vous sous le pommier ! Et pas de prisonniers !


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Darkie ? Je sais pas la dernière fois que je l'ai eu sur le canal, il voulait que je lui passe sur le corps  :love:


J'attends toujours d'ailleurs  :love:


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'attends toujours d'ailleurs  :love:


 Coquine va


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Moi je prone la paix entre les etages 
mais je ne peux qu'admirer le sens tactique de Thebig :style:


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bassou a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nan, moi chuis président


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

il est ou ton temple depuis le temps ??


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Moi je prone la paix entre les etages
> mais je ne peux qu'admirer le sens tactique de Thebig :style:


 Quoi ? 
Alors qu'il se débine ... 
C'est un lâche ! 
Qu'il vienne nous affronter d'homme à homme ! 
Il montre pas le bout de son nez ... il tremble de peur ... il a déjà rempli toute sa collection de slips kangourou, et la machine à laver tourne à fond ! 
Alors les minus d'en face, il est où votre chef ? 

Bon, suffit, nous avons assez rit, et décidons d'annexer cette province. On plante notre drapeau ?


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?
> Alors qu'il se débine ...
> C'est un lâche !
> Qu'il vienne nous affronter d'homme à homme !
> ...


 Mais tu prend tes responsabilité mon cher Hurri


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?
> Alors qu'il se débine ...
> C'est un lâche !
> Qu'il vienne nous affronter d'homme à homme !
> ...





laisse moi deviner : t'es meilleur à Quake qu'aux echecs toi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

En attendant, je suis en vert et fais partie de la MGZ... Je ne me prononcerai qu'après le prochain repas dont Amok a parlé, si toutefois il y a réédition et si j'y suis convié. Sans vouloir trop m'avancer, il se pourrait que je n'y fasse pas trop mauvaise figure


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu prend tes responsabilité mon cher Hurri


C'est fait, j'ai pris position !


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait, j'ai pris position !



t'as plus qu'a payer ta tournée


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Bonne idée !
Tu prends quoi ?


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée !
> Tu prends quoi ?


 un coudboul bien frais


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

sans glace pour moi


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu prend tes responsabilité mon cher Hurri



N'hésite surtout pas à accorder les verbes et le reste...

EVA vas tu sortir du corps de ce type ?


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

voui ben ca arrive 

Et non on ne m'a rien introduit dans le corps


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

Tourne toi !

ZIP...

Trop tard...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> N'hésite surtout pas à accorder les verbes et le reste...
> 
> EVA vas tu sortir du corps de ce type ?



on écrit : EVA vas-tu sortir du corps de ce type ?


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> N'hésite surtout pas à accorder les verbes et le reste...
> EVA vas tu sortir du corps de ce type ?


C'est pas Mackie qui s'introduit normalement, pour ce genre d'activités ?


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Pffff comme dirait presque mon ami BackCat : moi m'faire introduire ?? Plutot etre homo tient


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pffff comme dirait presque mon ami BackCat : moi m'faire introduire ?? Plutot etre homo tient


Tu vas peut-être pas te faire introduire, mais tu vas bouffer tes rangers au petit déjeuner demain matin !!!!!!!   

Tiens, pour aider à faire passer ... ... ... :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas peut-être pas te faire introduire, mais tu vas bouffer tes rangers au petit déjeuner demain matin !!!!!!!
> 
> Tiens, pour aider à faire passer ... ... ... :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


 tu veux saler et poivrer les MerGeZ ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu veux saler et poivrer les MerGeZ ?



    ... de toutes manières on a sonny avec nous ...   ça va zipper et abraser dans tous les coins ... :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... de toutes manières on a sonny avec nous ...   ça va zipper et abraser dans tous les coins ... :rateau:  :rateau:


ah mais non on peut pas zipper et abraser en meme temps sinon.... ouch


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

Hum...   

...je ne fais que passer...    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... de toutes manières on a sonny avec nous ...   ça va zipper et abraser dans tous les coins ... :rateau:  :rateau:


 J'aime autant le voir en face de moi avec vous que derrière moi celui-là...

Si j'étais à votre place, j'aimerais sûrement mieux être ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hum...
> 
> ...je ne fais que passer...    :love:


 Ouf ! Enfin une présence agréable


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

Mon tit Backounet :love: faudrait venir plus souvent hein dire bonjour sur iChat  ça commence à faire longtemps :love:


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouf ! Enfin une présence agréable


 belle tentative d'infiltration


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

Toi aussi Grug, ça fait très longtemps... :love:


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> belle tentative d'infiltration



invitation a la sodomie ??  :affraid:


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> invitation a la sodomie ??  :affraid:


 :affraid: j'ai rien dis moi :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Tu l'as pensé si fort que les draps sont tachés


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mon tit Backounet :love: faudrait venir plus souvent hein dire bonjour sur iChat  ça commence à faire longtemps :love:


Parfait ...    ... continue comme ça Modern_Thing ... ça en fera un de moins à liquider demain ... :rateau: 
ps : des coups de boule à vie pour toi si tu es d'accord de nous servir "d'arme secrète" !!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

Ca peut s'arranger :love: tu sais où m'envoyer des MPs :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as pensé si fort que les draps sont tachés



Il faut vraiment que tu chantes autre chose !


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as pensé si fort que les draps sont tachés


 c'etait donc ça :rose: :love: 

mais d'abord on dit :"que les draps s'en souviennent encore "


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on écrit : EVA vas-tu sortir du corps de ce type ?



Faut être raisonnable, minus, manque le "-", on est loin du "je vais te frappé" et autres saloperies décadentes qu'on peut lire tous les jours...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il faut vraiment que tu chantes autre chose !



Il faut vraiment que tu....BBBBBBBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPP.......pardon...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut être raisonnable, minus, manque le "-", on est loin du "je vais te frappé" et autres saloperies décadentes qu'on peut lire tous les jours...


Ahhh c'était donc toi Omar


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

Mouais...


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ça en fera un de moins à liquider demain ... :rateau:



Liquider ?   
Mouarf, mais tu es si mou Mr TheBig, que tu es déjà presque à l'état liquide ! On aura même pas besoin de forcer !   
Au fait, tu prends quoi ? J'ai commencer à servir, mais tu vitupères, là, et du coup, on oublies l'essentiel !


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

Trop de fautes, c'est pénible !


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Liquider ?
> Mouarf, mais tu es si mou Mr TheBig, que tu es déjà presque à l'état liquide ! On aura même pas besoin de forcer !
> Au fait, tu prends quoi ? J'ai commencer à servir, mais tu vitupères, là, et du coup, on oublies l'essentiel !


 

vitupérer [v.]
1. Déblatérer.
2. Blâmer.


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trop de fautes, c'est pénible !


Trop de Sonnyboy, c'est pénible aussi


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trop de fautes, c'est pénible !


Quoi ? t'as pas retrouvé ton trait d'union ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

Ben non, ici pas de trait d'union, que des "moins"


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, ici pas de trait d'union, que des "moins"


Pfff saloperie de pavé numérique


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

L'ordinateur a de l'humour parfois..


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, ici pas de trait d'union, que des "moins"



sonny a raison ! 

que la lutte continue.


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, ici pas de trait d'union, que des "moins"


Mais il vaut mieux que, quand tu tapes, tu fasses un drole de "moins" que rien.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

Un peu capilo-tracté non ???

[ Remarquer l'usage du "-" ]


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un peu capilo-tracté non ???


Ma spécialité, la capilotraction


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

niarg !!!!


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un peu capilo-tracté non ???
> 
> [ Remarquer l'usage du "-" ]



Histoire de te faire remarquer, que ton niveau n'est pas meilleur, "capillo" avec 2 L stp...


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de te faire remarquer, que ton niveau n'est pas meilleur, "capillo" avec 2 L stp...


Ah merde me suis fait avoir 
Mais aussi depuis quand on vole avec les cheveux ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

Zut moi aussi...

Enfin les cheveux ça n'a jamais vraiment été mon domaine...


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Zut moi aussi...
> 
> Enfin les cheveux ça n'a jamais vraiment été mon domaine...



Laisse moi deviner...côté cervelet aussi t'as jamais été gâté


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de te faire remarquer, que ton niveau n'est pas meilleur, "capillo" avec 2 L stp...



Tiens, c'était la leçon d'orthographe de Maître Capillo...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

des fois t'es marrant...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mon tit Backounet :love: faudrait venir plus souvent hein dire bonjour sur iChat  ça commence à faire longtemps :love:


 Ouais mais ça, c'est parce que je suis hyper timide... Bon. Je note ton AIM/.mac


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

allons enfants de l'apathie
le jour de boire est arrivé
contre nous 2 la tyrannie
l'étendard sans gland est levé (bis)
étendez vous dans les compagnes
mugir les féroces soldats
ils viennent jusque dans nos bars
égayer les filles de nos campagnes
aux armes macgéens
armez vos bataillons
floodons, floodons
qu'un sens impur
abreuve les couillons 
  
:style:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Et ben voilà.. il est beau le macgéen moyen... Non content d'engager des luttes intestines, il bafoue l'Hymne. Il s'attaque à tout, sans vergogne et ne respecte rien.

Tout fout l'camp ma pôv' dame. Tout fout l'camp


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> allons enfants de l'apathie
> le jour de boire est arrivé
> contre nous 2 la tyrannie
> l'étendard sans gland est levé (bis)
> ...



mais dans quel état est-il ?


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> mais dans quel état est-il ?


 c'est marqué dessus


----------



## Luc G (18 Août 2004)

Tu nous fais une comédie musicale quand, Grug ?

La route de Broadway t'est ouverte


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous fais une comédie musicale quand, Grug ?
> 
> La route de Broadway t'est ouverte



merci    il pleut suffisamment


----------



## Luc G (19 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> merci    il pleut suffisamment



Pas ici, et vu qu'il fait encore 29° à cette heure, une petite averse aurait été acceptée avec philosophie   

PS. Je ne proposais pas ma candidature à Grug pour ouvrir le bec sur scène, parce que là, c'est pas à la pluie qu'on aurait droit, c'est à la neige !


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et ben voilà.. il est beau le macgéen moyen... Non content d'engager des luttes intestines, il bafoue l'Hymne. Il s'attaque à tout, sans vergogne et ne respecte rien.
> 
> Tout fout l'camp ma pôv' dame. Tout fout l'camp


 le moral des troupes serait il atteints ?
la MerGeZ en deroute ?

je repasse dans quelques jours voir le resultat de cette dure lutte. 

:love:


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pas ici, et vu qu'il fait encore 29° à cette heure, une petite averse aurait été acceptée avec philosophie
> 
> PS. Je ne proposais pas ma candidature à Grug pour ouvrir le bec sur scène, parce que là, c'est pas à la pluie qu'on aurait droit, c'est à la neige !



t'es p'tet bien meilleur en "syndicat d'initiative"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Purée !  
J'étais fin prêt ce matin ....    
Si je tombe sur le c...... qui a laissé la fosse septique ouverte ... je .... je .....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

... je me demande si c'est vraiment une bonne idée, ce nouveau camouflage ???   

Surtout avec Finn dans les parages en plus !!! :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Hier soir, après avoir relu tous mes Kid Paddle et revu Stalingrad 4 fois au ralenti, j'expliquais à ma femme que dans certaines armées, les soldats portaient des chemises rouges pour qu'ils ne soient pas traumatisés par la vue du sang s'ils sont blessés !!!!  

La seule chose qu'elle a trouvé à me dire : "Pourquoi t'as préparé ton pantalon brun pour demain ?????"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Ouf ! J'en suis revenu !!!!!!!!!! 

...sont fous ces MGZ !!!!!!!!!! :affraid:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :hosto:  :hosto:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Ca me rappelle une chanson ca.... 

D'Yvon etienne si je dit pas de betise, mais impossible de me remettre le Titre de la chanson en tête


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Pffffffffffffffff !!!!! 
...à vaincre sans périls, on triomphe sans gloire ...!!!

Y sont que 3 ou 4 de la MGZ en face d'une bande de Bar members déchaînés !!!!! :rateau: 

Ca risque d'être encore plus facile qu'avec les techniqueux de Mac OSX qui restent terrés dans leur zone depuis qu'on leur a mis la pâtée !!!!

Je serais d'avis qu'on évite une boucherie inutile pour des raisons humanitaires !!!!    :love: 

ps pour Sonnyboy : Non Sonny ! attends !!!  ... et remonte ton froc, tu vas te prendre les pieds dedans !!!


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

un colis pour toi zebig


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

et ils vecurent heureux et firent beaucoup d'enfants 




exclusif, le fils caché de Bassman et ZebiG ​


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Zebig et les raisons de faire la guerre aux Mgz, ca me rappelle quelqu'un.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Zebig et les raisons de faire la guerre aux Mgz, ca me rappelle quelqu'un.....



  ... ça c'est bas !!!! ...    

...surtout que c'est de notoriété publique que votre forum (enfin ! si on peut appeler un forum ce souk infâme !!!), est bourré d'armes de destructions massives ... ose venir prétendre le contraire !!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 

Tu joues peut-être à UT ou à Wolfenstein avec des marguerites toi ???    :love:


----------



## Luc G (19 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et ils vecurent heureux et firent beaucoup d'enfants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Un marché de l'emploi en pleine croissance : gardien de zoo.


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ça c'est bas !!!! ...
> 
> ...surtout que c'est de notoriété publique que votre forum (enfin ! si on peut appeler un forum ce souk infâme !!!), est bourré d'armes de destructions massives ... ose venir prétendre le contraire !!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> Tu joues peut-être à UT ou à Wolfenstein avec des marguerites toi ???    :love:


  Ah ouais t'es pile dans le personnage la  


 Saches aussi pour ta gouvernante, que le Reedemer (seule arme de destruction massive) est interdit sur nos serveurs UT


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

D'ailleurs ta gouvernante, on n'en veut plus non plus ! Elle épuise notre serveur et du coup, il ne nous sert plus que du thé... Pouahhhhhh !!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Août 2004)

Narf© Gamez, gamez, gamez...   :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais t'es pile dans le personnage la
> 
> 
> Saches aussi pour ta gouvernante, que le Reedemer (seule arme de destruction massive) est interdit sur nos serveurs UT


 Pourtant un 'ti coup dans Morbias à 16 c'est plutôt cool  (tiens, ça me donne envie de rejouer à UT ça)


----------

